# Blood parrot help



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey folks, I know this should probably go in the classifieds but it said I can't post there yet. Without going into too many grisly details I have a blood parrot that needs to be rehomed. There were problems in his tank and I had to isolate him to avoid further losses. Problem is the only other space I had available is a ten gallon. I am not looking for anything in return, I just want a good home for him. He's about 3 inches or so currently but I know he will outgrow his home before too long. If anyone is in Reading PA area and can take him please let me know.


----------



## Siakat107 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Could You All Help Me With My Problem? Well If You Could Here It Is:

You See My Fighting Fish Which Is A Veiltail Lost Some Of His Fins My Question Is Will His Fins Grow Back,,,,To Be Specific He Only Lost A Few Fins Though It's Not Pleasing For My Sight......Will It Ever Grow Back?!?!?! When Will It Be Fully Recovered? 2-3 Months?,Weeks?,Days?,Years?, Or Maybe Six Moths?! I Don't Know! Just Please Help!Need Answers Quick!

*Thank You!
P.S
I'm From The Philippines!


----------

